# Augmenter la vitesse de l'USB 1.1



## cdbvs (9 Septembre 2008)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


J'aimerais savoir s'il existe une solution hardware ou software pour augmenter la capacité de lecture/ écriture d'une clef USB sous mac Os 9.x soit de l'USB 1.1 ?

Je crois me souvenir que l'USB 1.1 fournis au maximum un taux de 10 ou 14 mo/sec, malheureusement je n'ai jamais eu des vitesses relativement plus élevées que du 2 voir 2,5 mo/sec (toujours en USB 1.1). Sous Mac Os 9.x qui est limité à l'USB 1.1 et vu qu'il n'existe pas à ma connaissance de driver qui permette d'obtenir l'USB 2, cette vitesse est relativement désagréable et il serait souvent bien plus relaxant d'utiliser ce périférique aux vitesses de pointe données plutôt qu'à ces vitesses bridées à mort.

Sans se casser la tête, à votre avis, existe t'il aujourd'hui des solutions pour remédier à ce problême, sans bien évidement changer de machine et d'Os ? 

Merci.
à+
Cdbvs


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir

En fait, l'USB 1.1 plafonne à 12 M*bit*/s, soit 1,5 Mo/s environ. De plus, ce débit inclut non seulement le transfert des données, mais aussi le protocole de communication, de commande et de contrôle de la clé USB. En pratique, le débit de données est donc plus faible.

Mais il n'est pas certain que les performances soient bien meilleures en USB 2.0. Car si cette interface est beaucoup plus rapide que l'USB 1.1, les mémoires flash utilisées dans les clés USB ne sont, elles, pas forcément capables de fonctionner à des cadences supérieures.

Ainsi, il n'est pas rare de trouver des clés "compatibles USB 2.0" qui fonctionnent en fait en "Full speed", c'est-à-dire à la vitesse de l'USB 1.1, parce que la mémoire flash qu'elle contiennent plafonne à des débits inférieurs.

Les clés "haute performance" permettent de dépasser cette barre, mais finalement pas de façon très notable. Alors que l'USB 2.0 "High speed" permettrait en théorie un débit de 480 Mbit/s, les débits affichés plafonnent souvent à 5 Mo/s en lecture, et beaucoup moins en écriture. Dans la plupart des cas, on est même en dessous...


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2008)

Le passage de l'USB 1.1 à l'USB 2.0 n'est donc pas, pour les clé USB, forcément synonyme d'amélioration des performances.

De plus, le passage de l'ancienne norme à la nouvelle n'est pas qu'une question de logiciel. C'est même avant tout une question de matériel. Ainsi, si le Mac est équipé à la base d'une interface USB 1.1, il est illusoire d'espérer faire passer celle-ci en version 2.0 par une simple mise-à-jour du firmware, par exemple.

Toutefois, sur les Power Macs G4 (et antérieurs), l'ajout d'une carte d'extension adéquate permettrait d'y parvenir.




Source: cliquer ici​


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Toutefois, sur les Power Macs G4 (et antérieurs), l'ajout d'une carte d'extension adéquate permettrait d'y parvenir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deux choses :

1) La plupart des clés USB actuellement vendues, sinon la totalité sont "USB2" avec les débits qui vont bien &#8230; Sur l'interface correspondante.

2) Par contre, c'est mort pour notre ami, car Mac OS, de 8.6 à 9.2.2 ne gère que l'USB1, donc une carte USB2 sous un tel système, fonctionnera exactement comme une carte USB1, à 12 Mb/s ! Pour avoir de l'USB2, Mac OS X est obligatoire.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2008)

en sup de ce que dit P77

 il faut OSX  et une carte qui gere USB2

Ce qui n'est pas le cas des anciennes machines  même en OSX
(  la carte USB2 qui de toute facon n'est pas forcement existante  pour tel ou tel modele)


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2008)

Effectivement. :rose: J'aurais mieux fait d'aller me coucher au lieu de répondre à une heure si tardive.

Bien que la carte d'extension USB PCI qui est en photo soit compatible USB 2.0, il est indiqué qu'il faut utiliser les drivers du CD d'origine pour OS 9...  donc c'est cuit, à moins d'utiliser la carte (compatible Power Mac G4) et de passer à Mac OS X.

Mes infos ont aussi pris un peu la poussière, les clés "haute performance" plafonnent maintenant aux environs de 10 ou 12 Mo/s en lecture (moins de la moitié en écriture).


En revanche, si les clés USB 2.0, récentes ou vendues dans les grandes enseignes fonctionnent bien en "full speed", une grande part de celles, plus anciens et de plus faible capacité qui sont encore vendues dans les petites boutiques fonctionnent toujours en "high speed" (j'ai encore pu le vérifier il y a deux semaines). Alors gare !


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Mes infos ont aussi pris un peu la poussière, les clés "haute performance" plafonnent maintenant aux environs de 10 ou 12 Mo/s en lecture (moins de la moitié en écriture).



En fait aujourd'hui il y a des clés (ou des cartes mémoires pour appareils photos, ce qui est quasi pareil) qui vont quand même plus vite que ça. On commencent à trouver du 10 à 20 Mo/s en écriture, voir plus (hé oui) et donc au moins autant en lecture.

Après, ce n'est pas forcément donné coté tarif, mais bon 25 Mo/s en écriture et 30 Mo/s en lecture, ça casse la baraque !


----------



## cdbvs (9 Septembre 2008)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Merci à tous de m'avoir répondu.

Donc si je comprend bien, si je veux que mes données sur clef USB 1.1 passent à de meilleurs rendement, il faudrait que je cherche une clef USB Haute performance prévu autant pour l'USB 2 que pour l'USB 1.1.
En gros, faut que j'aille chez un vrais* professionnel qui pourra me guider sur l'achat de telle ou telle clef USB ?

C'est bien ça.

Merci et à+
Cdbvs


*Donc pas chez les Chinois, métro montgallet !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2008)

cdbvs a dit:


> Salut c'est Cdbvs.
> 
> 
> Merci à tous de m'avoir répondu.
> ...




*Oui mais* &#8230; Il faudra aussi que tu aies une carte USB2 *et* que tu passe à Mac OS X, Mac OS jusqu'au 9.2.2 inclus étant incapable de gérer l'USB2 quelle que soit la configuration matérielle !

Ceci posé, toutes les clés USB que j'ai vu à la FNAC la semaine passée lorsque j'ai acheté ma clé de 8 Go sont "high speed", et je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais vu de clé d'une taille supérieure à 256 Mo qui ne le soit pas (mes deux clés de 512 Mo le sont aussi, et l'une d'entre elles est pourtant un cadeau publicitaire) !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2008)

> Donc si je comprend bien


,ben non c'est pas tout à fait  ca

c'est simple c'est une affaire de taille de tuyau ou plus imagé de nombre de voies sur  la route
et de materiel

je prends ue image volontairement exagérée

USB1  passe par des tuyaux de 1,5 cm de diametre et est raccordé à un robinet de lavabo salle de bain ( ton mac OS9)

USB2  passe par des tuyaux de 8 cm de diametre et est raccordé à la vanne de remplissage de la piscine ( un mac recent)

même si tu détournes les tuyaux à un moment  le debit  coté lavabo , passant par un tuyau de 1,5 cm,  ne changera pas

Autre image

USB1  c'est une nationale à 2 voies avec vitesse limitée V1

USB2  avec carte USB2 c'est une autoroute à 4 ou 6 voies  avec vitesse limitée superieure  à V1

ET l'accès aux vieilles bagnoles  en USB1-carte USB1 et OS9 ( ton mac ) est limité à la voie de droite avec la vitesse V1


---
Dans TON cas une USB2 se comportera comme une USB1

sauf si tu changes tout dans le mac ( carte USB2 , et OSX)


----------



## cdbvs (10 Septembre 2008)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Ok j'ai compris.
Merci pour la façon imagé, c'est plus clair pour moi 


Merci et à+
Cdbvs



*-*-*-*-*-*

PS: Y'a combien de Pascal sur votre Forum ?
C'est relou à force car on ne sais plus trop avec quel Pascal on parle, mais en touts les cas: Merci Pascal


----------

